# Your Degree and Your Trade



## JimMorrison19 (15 Jun 2008)

A few questions regarding degrees taken, if anyone wouldn't mind trying to answer them for me. I'm looking at applying in a year or so as ROTP officer for infantry, maybe engineering, and am a little confused regarding degrees - I've already looked at another thread that gave me some answers regarding what degrees you have to have in order to enter certain trades, but it hasn't quite cleared it up. Here goes:

Say I was applying for infantry, but wanted to get a Combined Honours in Physics and Space Science degree, or a Civil Engineering degree. If I took the civil engineering degree (or any other engineering program for that matter) would it be possible that I'd get switched from infantry to a trade that needs someone with that education, or when you apply for a trade that accepts multiple types of degrees (such as infantry), are you free to choose without getting reassigned? I understand that there's more to the job training for any engineering trades etc. than just the degree you have, but I'm wondering if anyone has been transferred like this due to degree choice or anything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WaitingTime (15 Jun 2008)

Your writing is a little confusing...  Are you trying to say that if you choose infantry as your choice, would CF give you, for example, a construction engineer (which is not listed as one of your choices) instead because of your civil engineering background?  I am not certain how ROTP works, but if you apply for regular force, I believe that CF will only give you an offer for one of the occupation you put down as your choices.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (15 Jun 2008)

It's an ROTP-specific question - if you put down infantry and armor, for example, as your interests in your trade when applying, but go to the RMC or any other university for a degree in engineering, is it possible at any time that they might swap you into another trade because of having that qualification, or is your degree choice just your degree choice? Do you see officers in the infantry with degrees in physics, mechanical engineering, aerospace engineering, chemistry, etc. ?

EDIT: I guess it's not really ROTP-specific but can be related to any relevant training, including a degree. I'll elaborate: say someone requests infantry first, engineering second, and wants to go to the RMC under ROTP for a civil engineering degree, is the engineering thing ever offered just because of the major chosen? Has anyone ever had their assignment changed (meaning they didn't request a different trade) on them during ROTP because of the degree they picked? Basically do you see anyone with degrees that would allow them to enter a different trade in any of the trades (infantry, armor, etc.) that allow any kind of degree.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2008)

Your 'career choice' is your 'career choice'.  Your 'degree choice', is just that; a 'degree choice'.  

Simple enough?


----------



## JimMorrison19 (15 Jun 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Your 'career choice' is your 'career choice'.  Your 'degree choice', is just that; a 'degree choice'.
> 
> Simple enough?



All I wanted to know.


----------



## tabernac (15 Jun 2008)

Obviously there are some limitations. I won't be able to be a Engineer in any element because I'm going towards an Arts degree.


----------

